
Ask HN: Have you been told to demote embarrasing question on your online Q&A? - noobermin
For admins and developers who have an online Q&amp;A&#x2F;support section for your service, have you been told to demote or otherwise reduce the visibility of questions from users that are embarrassing to your employer or your service? Not things like abuse but valid questions that are simply embarrassing?
======
mattmanser
Why wouldn't you?

If you want to be in business you need to learn a basic business lesson.

You don't point out your own flaws.

